# Canyon 2006



## ow1 (16. August 2005)

Ist ja schön und gut, wenn ihr auf der Homepage nach und nach die neuen Modele präsentiert. Ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass ihr hier die grosse Canyon Gemeinschaft mit den neuesten Infos und Bildmaterial als erste beglücken könntet. Die letzten Jahre war das doch auch immer der Fall gewesen. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als immer nur zu WARTEN. 
Wäre cool, uns ein wenig den Honig um den Mund zu schmieren. Zur wieder gut Machung für die langen Lieferzeiten


----------



## Flok (16. August 2005)

Moin!

Ich bin neu hier und spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Canyon Sandstone zu kaufen. 

Weiss jemand, wann die Canyon Sparbuchaktion gestartet wird? Vieleicht könnte ich das Bike ja dann billiger bekommen 

Gruß

TP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (17. August 2005)

Terrorpudel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin neu hier und spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Canyon Sandstone zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



letztes Jahr war es im September


----------



## sancho_1 (17. August 2005)

Lt. Canyon Mitte September nach der Messe


----------



## TAILor (21. August 2005)

würd mich auch fürn rennrad ausm sparbuch interessieren.


----------



## Eklk (21. August 2005)

sparbuch ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. August 2005)

Eklk schrieb:
			
		

> sparbuch ?



= der Canyon-Abverkauf.


----------



## dmsys (22. August 2005)

na so ein mist.. ich hab mein bike schon bestellt, kommt ca mitte september... da wo es das sparbuch geben wird... ich denke mir jetzt ständig "da hätte ich doch paar huni gespart..." :disgusted:


----------



## ow1 (22. August 2005)

Dimitri schrieb:
			
		

> na so ein mist.. ich hab mein bike schon bestellt, kommt ca mitte september... da wo es das sparbuch geben wird... ich denke mir jetzt ständig "da hätte ich doch paar huni gespart..." :disgusted:


Stornieren und abwarten bis das Sparbuch kommt. Dann ist es aber nicht sicher ob du dein Wunschrad auch wirklich bekommst. Sind eben so ziemlich alle Bikes ausverkauft. Ausser du brauchst eine nicht alltägliche Geometrie sprich Rahmengrösse.


----------



## ArminZ (22. August 2005)

ein paar hunnies sparst Du wahrscheinlich eh nicht. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war nicht viel mehr al ein hunnie drin im letzten Jahr und dafür riskieren ein bestelltes Bike nicht zu nehmen, wäre mir zu riskant das Risiko auf das gleiche im Sparbuch zu warten (toller Satz, ne?)


----------



## Airwastl (22. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe gehört, dass es dieses Jahr höchstwahrscheinlich kein Sparbuch geben soll. 
Wenn es das Sparbuch doch geben sollte, wird es sicherlich auf der Homepage von Canyon stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teig (23. August 2005)

also mein rennrad war letzten september 250.- euronen günstiger im "sparbuch"!

also abbestellen würde ich nicht (ev. ist des was du bestellt hast dann nicht mehr erhältlich), aber wenn du dein bike erst bekommst, wenn es schon im sparbuch ist würde ich den preis nachverhandeln. die werden sicher was machen, denn du kannst es sonst ja zurückschicken und nochmals eines aus dem sparbuch bestellen. 
der liefertermin aus dem sparbuch dauerte bei mir nur 2 wochen!

so geshen wäre es sonst schon fast ne verarsche, wenn du jetzt 2 monate wartest und eiu anderer bekommt das bike im 2-3 wochen und erst noch günstiger. und dies noch mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig mit dir!


----------



## dmsys (23. August 2005)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> also mein rennrad war letzten september 250.- euronen günstiger im "sparbuch"!
> 
> also abbestellen würde ich nicht (ev. ist des was du bestellt hast dann nicht mehr erhältlich), aber wenn du dein bike erst bekommst, wenn es schon im sparbuch ist würde ich den preis nachverhandeln. die werden sicher was machen, denn du kannst es sonst ja zurückschicken und nochmals eines aus dem sparbuch bestellen.
> der liefertermin aus dem sparbuch dauerte bei mir nur 2 wochen!
> ...



Ja, abbestellen würd ich auch nicht machen.. Das Verhandeln mit dem Postbote ist aber sinnlos! ich wollte ja per Nachnahme zahlen...


----------



## Teig (23. August 2005)

also wenn du dein bike noch nicht hast und es schon im sparbuch ist musst du mit canyon verhandeln. den postpoten interessierts sicher nicht!

ich habe ja meines auch noch nicht. bei mir verlangt der postbote aber nichts! die ausländer bezahlen eben nicht per nachnahme!


----------



## Dosenbier (1. September 2005)

01.09.2006 9.00 Uhr Ich war schon auf der Canyon Homepage.
Aber leider ist noch kein Update bezgl. der Eurobike zu sehen.
Hoffentlich lassen sie uns nicht zulange warten.


----------



## Dosenbier (1. September 2005)

Jetzt tut sich was, werd gleich mal gucken


----------



## Loeti (1. September 2005)

Lese gerade dass das Torque in eloxierter Ausführung kommt. Da kann man nur hoffen das auch die anderen Modelle (XC) 2006 so geliefert werden können. Kein Lack ist so resistent wie die Eloxalschicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (1. September 2005)

Wenn man sich die aktuellen Bilder in staabis Album anschaut, dann sieht es aus, als wären alle Bikes eloxiert. Sehr schön....

Mir fällt aber sofort auf, dass das Torque u. vermutlich das neue ES9 (SRAM X.O u ne fette Pike) XT Kurbeln haben. Exclusiver sehen für mich die Race Face Teile aus... ich hoffe, Canyon besinnt sich eines besseren u. macht ne Race Face Atlas ans Torque. An nem vermutlich knapp 3000 Euro Bike muss auch was für`s Auge u. Individualität vorhanden sein.

Ansonsten wunderschöne Bikes. Freu mich schon auf Sonntag. Will jemand mein BM-SL, ich würd mir dann sofort ein Torque bestellen. Ich mach auch nen guten Preis.   

Cheerio
Oli


----------



## Dosenbier (1. September 2005)

Uff, da bin ich aber erleichtert. Das Problem mit dem BM-SL habe ich nicht.
Wenn ich richtig sehe könnte der Nachfolger vom XC9 auch abgebildet sein.
Anderer Dämpfer, Bremsen und Reifen, deswegen bekomme ich keine Frühlingsgefühle. Da weiß ich doch lieber was ich habe.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. September 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> in staabis Album...



Danke für den Tipp,
auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen...


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (1. September 2005)

So Ihr Canyon Hasis   : Mein neuer Favorit ist das rote 2006er Nerve   

http://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/galerie.html

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## ramanujan (1. September 2005)

WOW, die Doppelscheibenbremse am Rennrad ist ja krass


----------



## Kette-links (1. September 2005)

Hi,
also momentan gefällt mir immernoch das 2005er Design der XC-Fullys mit Schriftzug und Gesamterscheinung  besser. Ist halt Geschmackssache   

Interressant ist jedoch das neue "Spectral-Fully". Könnte der Nachfolger etwa vom WXC sein    , ev. sogar aus Carbon    .
Na ja, lassen wir uns mal für die nächsten Tage überraschen.

Viel Spaß beim Spekulieren und Diskutieren    .


----------



## ChrHurek (1. September 2005)

Die 2006er Geschichten sind ja wieder schwarz schwarz schwarz schwarz


----------



## Dosenbier (1. September 2005)

Also ich glaube weder dass das Spectral der Nachfolger vom WXC noch das es aus Carbon ist. Aber direkt wo es einzuordnen ist erfahren wir von Staabi oder von Testberichten, wozu es dann nicht passt. Etwas enttäuscht bin ich auch vom Rennrad mit Scheibenbremsen. Es scheint mir ein wahrer Prototyp zu sein. Ob sich das auf dem konservativen Rennradmarkt durchsetzt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Sollte da kein großer dahinter stehen, bekommt man wahrscheinlich nur Iridium-Naben und sonst nichts. Auch die Schalt-Bremskombi (wenn man es so nennen darf) scheint mir doch sehr gebastelt.


----------



## xysiu33 (1. September 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

also wenn das Torque ab 2.200,-  zu haben sein soll, wird wohl das Topmodell ca. 3 Tausender kosten - vielleicht 2,9.

Zwar deutlich weniger als das Speci Enduro aber auf jedem Fall nicht ganz billig ( falls man das überhupt vergleichen kann : Image der Marke Speci und vor allem der viel schönerer und ausgefallener Rahmen an dem Ami ). 

Avid-Bremsen sind dabei - endlich kommen größere Scheiben an die Bikes.
Somit hat sich Magura selbst aus dem Rennen geschossen, da sie einfach keine 8` Scheiben anbieten.

Trotzdem: schön, daß Canyon neue Wege geht und mit der Entwicklung nicht stehenbleibt. Sehr gelungenes Bike, würde jedoch leider meine Bereitschaft, so viel Geld für ein Bike auszugeben, nicht wecken. 

Viel Spaß noch bei Eurobike.


----------



## ramanujan (1. September 2005)

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen mir gefällt das Torque besser als das Speci Enduro    Beim Enduro kann man ja noch nicht mal die Sattelstütze komplett versenken.
Und einfach so 1000 oder mehr drauflegen, nur damit _Specialized _draufsteht, dass will ich mir nicht leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (1. September 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich glaube weder dass das Spectral der Nachfolger vom WXC noch das es aus Carbon ist. Aber direkt wo es einzuordnen ist erfahren wir von Staabi oder von Testberichten, wozu es dann nicht passt. Etwas enttäuscht bin ich auch vom Rennrad mit Scheibenbremsen. Es scheint mir ein wahrer Prototyp zu sein. Ob sich das auf dem konservativen Rennradmarkt durchsetzt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Sollte da kein großer dahinter stehen, bekommt man wahrscheinlich nur Iridium-Naben und sonst nichts. Auch die Schalt-Bremskombi (wenn man es so nennen darf) scheint mir doch sehr gebastelt.



Das Spectral ist ein Tourer mit 120mm am Hinterbau und ist aus CARBON! (etwas verwunderlich -- hätte eher ein RC in Carbon erwartet...)

Nur Iridium-Naben am RR? Wieso -- es müssen ja nicht unbedingt RR-Naben sein -- gibt ja auch recht leichte (disc-fähige) MTB-Naben. 
Und ob es sich durchsetzt? Ist doch egal - aufgeschlossene Rennradler werden damit halt Spaß haben...


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. September 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Schalt-Bremskombi (wenn man es so nennen darf) scheint mir doch sehr gebastelt.



Na ja, Herr Smolik hat bis zur letzten Sekunde daran gearbeitet und ist leider nicht fertig geworden (zB Rasterung fehlt...). 
Ist ja nur ein Prototyp. Mal sehen, vielleicht sehen wir so ein RR mit Scheibe von  Canyon schon 2008 (mögicherweise mit Magura Disc lt. Herrn Smolik!).


----------



## Dosenbier (2. September 2005)

@FloImSchnee
Mtb-Naben mit der Möglichkeit zur Aufnahme von zwei Bremsscheiben kenne ich aber auch nicht. Aber ich freue mich über Weiterentwicklung und Technik.
Zumal das immer meine Argumente stärkt mir ein neues Rad zu kaufen.  
Mein 1999 Klein hat jezt ca 40.000 km auf dem Buckel und es wird Zeit für
etwas neues. Aber wenn ich mir die Modelle ansehe, reicht es wohl, dass ich ein paar Verschleißteile austausche.


----------



## xysiu33 (2. September 2005)

ramanujan schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss ehrlich sagen mir gefällt das Torque besser als das Speci Enduro    Beim Enduro kann man ja noch nicht mal die Sattelstütze komplett versenken.
> Und einfach so 1000 oder mehr drauflegen, nur damit _Specialized _draufsteht, dass will ich mir nicht leisten



Hi, ist klar: über Geschmack kann und soll man sich nicht streiten.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Rahmen des Speci-Enduro einfach klasse und sucht vergeblich etwas schöneres auf dem Bike-Markt.

Zum Preis: 3.350,- für Enduro-Expert mit magerer Austattung oder sogar knappe 4 Tausender für das Top-Modell des Speci würde ich nur ausgeben, wenn ich im Lotto gewinnen würde. Für mich als Familienvater und irgendwie vernümftigen Menschen, erscheinen schon 2,5 Tausender oder mehr ( und das Top-Modell des Torque wird um die 3.000,-  wohl kosten ) auf jedem Fall viel zu viel.  Na ja: für mich steht halt nicht nur das Bike im Mittelpunkt sondern auch alles was dazu gehört. Wäre es mein einziges Hobby dann vielleicht. 

Wie gesagt: Torque ==> ein klasse Enduro   
                 ES-6 2005 ==> klasse Enduro/Tourer ( meins   )

Also Leute: langsam wäre es Zeit für euch, das Torque zu bestellen


----------



## N-Rico (6. September 2005)

Gibts eigentlich auch nen neuen Freerider von Canyon, oder bleibt bei den Big Mountain alles beim alten?

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## Augus1328 (6. September 2005)

N-Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich auch nen neuen Freerider von Canyon, oder bleibt bei den Big Mountain alles beim alten?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Enrico



Hi,

Big Mountain Serie fällt weg. Dafür gibbet nu das Torque....Astrein das Bike... siehe Bilder hier im Canyon Forum.

Sers
Oli


----------



## N-Rico (6. September 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Big Mountain Serie fällt weg. Dafür gibbet nu das Torque....Astrein das Bike... siehe Bilder hier im Canyon Forum.
> 
> ...


  Häh, soll das heißen Canyon scheidet als einziger großer Hersteller aus dem boomenden  und zukunftsträchtigen Freeridemarkt komplett aus? Das wäre doch verrückt!

Das Torque ist zwar ein saugeiles Bike, aber eben ein waschechtes Enduro, damit kann man doch keinen Freerider ersetzen. Ich hab bis jetzt im gesamten Forum auch noch keinen Beitrag gelesen, wo das Torque als Freerider gesehen würde.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## aemkei77 (6. September 2005)

also das torque ist wirklich ein prima freerider


----------



## Augus1328 (7. September 2005)

N-Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Häh, soll das heißen Canyon scheidet als einziger großer Hersteller aus dem boomenden  und zukunftsträchtigen Freeridemarkt komplett aus? Das wäre doch verrückt!
> 
> Das Torque ist zwar ein saugeiles Bike, aber eben ein waschechtes Enduro, damit kann man doch keinen Freerider ersetzen. Ich hab bis jetzt im gesamten Forum auch noch keinen Beitrag gelesen, wo das Torque als Freerider gesehen würde.
> 
> ...



Jetzt warte mal ab. Das Torque kommt ja in verschiedenen Ausführungen, so wie ehemals auch das Big Mountain.   
Was ist für Dich ein Freerider? Federweg von 200 mm? Das BM hatte auch "nur" max 170 mm. Suchst Du einen Downhiller oder einen Freerider? Ich finde, dass Torque ist mit der Fox 36, Fox Dämpfer, DT Swiss Laufradsätze 6.1 FR, Big Bettys, usw. ein perfekter Freerider.

Salve
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N-Rico (7. September 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt warte mal ab. Das Torque kommt ja in verschiedenen Ausführungen, so wie ehemals auch das Big Mountain.
> Was ist für Dich ein Freerider? Federweg von 200 mm? Das BM hatte auch "nur" max 170 mm. Suchst Du einen Downhiller oder einen Freerider? Ich finde, dass Torque ist mit der Fox 36, Fox Dämpfer, DT Swiss Laufradsätze 6.1 FR, Big Bettys, usw. ein perfekter Freerider.
> 
> Salve
> Oli


Also wie gesagt, ich finde das Torque auch geil, aber der Federweg, die (edle) Optik, Komponenten, Philosophie des Bikes sind halt doch eindeutig Enduro.

Die Federwege z.b. sind in den letzten Jahren halt gewachsen. Die aktuellen Topenduros (Scott Ransom, Santa Cruz Nomad, Spezi, Freak...) haben alle 150-165mm FW. 

Ein FR Bike braucht nicht unbedingt mehr als 170mm, aber es sollte z.b. schon ne FR Gabel wie z.b. die Mz 66, FR Komponenten und eine Kettenführung als Option angeboten werden.

Ich hätte es gut gefunden, wenn Canyon z.b. noch ein Hardcore Torque und für die meist jüngeren Freerider mit wenig Geld (z.b.Schüler, Studenten) ein bis zwei günstige Big Mountain Modelle mit preiswerten und stabilen Komponenten und vieleicht ein bißchen mehr FW (z.b. durch längeren Dämpfer) ins Programm aufgenommen hätten.

Ich selbst bin z.b. einer von zahlreichen potentiellen Kunden der letztgenannten Kategorie, und will mir bis nächsten Frühsommer 2000 Euro für ein neues Bike zusammensparen. Aufgrund des guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses war Canyon bis jetzt immer ein großes Thema in meinen Planungen, aber nun habe die weder vom Anforderungsprofil noch vom Preis her, ein passendes Bike für mich.

Anders sieht es 2006 z.b. bei Spezialized aus. Hier ist für jeden was dabei: Das Big Hit als günstigen Spaßfreerider,der mit wenig Aufwand zum Hardcore Downhiller mit über 200 mm FW zu tunen ist, in zwei Versionen: 1200 Euro   mit 170 mm vorne und hinten und günstigen Komponenten. Und für 1600 Euro    mit Topkomponenten. Dafür kriegt man die wohl ausgereifteste Hinterbaukinematik auf dem Markt.

Für die besser betuchten gibts dann das neue SX Trail in zwei Modellen mit jetzt ebenfalls 170 mm FW.

Eingerahmt vom Enduro (150 mm) sowie Demo 8 und Demo 9.

Fazit: Einen breiten Bereich für den z.b. Spezialiced mit dem Enduro, dem SX Trail, dem Big Hit, dem Demo 8 und dem Demo 9 fünf Konzepte, in jeweils mehreren Austattungsvarianten, anbietet, versucht Canyon mit einem einzigen Konzept abzudecken. Keine Chance!

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## fone (7. September 2005)

wieso vergleichen so viele canyon mit specialized  
.
.
.
.


----------



## xysiu33 (7. September 2005)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> wieso vergleichen so viele canyon mit specialized
> .
> .
> .
> .



vielleicht, weil einige Canyon & Specialized in ihrem Stall haben


----------



## N-Rico (7. September 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht, weil einige Canyon & Specialized in ihrem Stall haben


Spezialiced ist halt die Messlatte, für alle Topmarken, nicht nur für Canyon. Ist doch als Kompliment zu sehen, ich denke Canyon will ganz oben mithalten. Ich hätte natürlch auch Bulls als Vergleich nehmen können.  

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## ultraschwer (7. September 2005)

Hm, Specialized mit Canyon zu vergleichen soll also unfair sein?

Zieht doch einfach den Ami-Aufschlag, sowie den deutschen Importeur von den Preisen ab, und schon sind wir im Canyon -Bereich.


Technisch gesehen kann ich keinen Vorsprung von Specialized erkennen.
Auch die Amis haben Qualitätsschwankungen - siehe Forum.
Und der angeblich beste Hinterbau kann ganz schön alt aussehen (Erfahrung). 
(Trotzdem sind es natürlich sehr gute Räder)

Ich glaube einfach, dass Canyon versucht Freerider zu bauen die auch zum Touren taugen.

Lutz sagt ja über sich, dass er nicht mit max. FW fährt und die Enduros/Freerider eher gar nicht bewegt.

Letzlich trauen sie sich wohl nicht extreme Nischenprodukte (und was sind
LT-Freerider sonst?) zu bauen.


gruss
ultraschwer

P.S. Und die Vorteile von Carbon im Enduro/Freeride-Bereich muss mir Scott (Ransom) erst noch zeigen.


----------



## N-Rico (7. September 2005)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> Letzlich trauen sie sich wohl nicht extreme Nischenprodukte (und was sind
> LT-Freerider sonst?) zu bauen.


180 mm LT-Freerider?  
wohl eher: 165 mm Super Short Travel Freerider!
Freerider sind doch keine extremen Nischenprodukte. Das ist ein boomender Markt, genau so wie der Enduromarkt. Schau doch mal wie die anderen Hersteller in dem Bereich aufrüsten.

Vorallem ist es *der* Markt der Zukunft, fast alle jungen uns jugendlichen Biker sind Freerider. Der Spaßsport verdrängt den Fitnessport, das ist der Zeitgeist. 

Und eins ist auch klar: Ein großer Teil derjenigen die sich jetzt ein LT-Enduro gekauft haben, werden sich als nächstes Bike einen Freerider kaufen, da sie auf den Geschmack gekommen sind, und sich weiter entwickeln wollen statt zu stagnieren.

Um mich mal weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen: Ich denke, Canyon macht einen Betriebswirtschaftlichen Fehler.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramanujan (7. September 2005)

Also ich halte das Betriebswirtschaftlich für absolut richtig was Canyon da macht. Im Enduro-Bereich lassen sich viel mehr Bikes absetzen (wer hat denn schon einen Bikepark in der Nähe, dass sich ein Freerider überhaupt lohnt)
Insofern kann ich das schon verstehen, dass man erst mal die große Zielgruppe angeht. (Die Option für eine Hardcoreversion haben sie ja immer noch, wenn Bedarf da ist)


----------



## Teig (7. September 2005)

@n-rico

das forum ist sicherlich nicht ganz representativ für das durchschnittliche kaufverhalten. hier sind vorwiegend junge freaks (ist vieleicht etwas übertreiben) die kundschaft in meinem alter und älter (das gibts) kauft meistens einfach ohne viel zu posten! 

kohle ist bei denen meistens halt auch nicht das gleiche thema (ausser sie haben eine grosse familie die alles wegfrisst).


----------



## N-Rico (7. September 2005)

ramanujan schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich halte das Betriebswirtschaftlich für absolut richtig was Canyon da macht. Im Enduro-Bereich lassen sich viel mehr Bikes absetzen (wer hat denn schon einen Bikepark in der Nähe, dass sich ein Freerider überhaupt lohnt)


Moment, ich hab ja nicht gesagt das es falsch ist das Torque rauszubringen, ich hab nur gesagt das es sinnvoll gewesen wäre ZUSÄTZLICH das Big Mountain in zwei günstigen Versionen (z.b. ein ganz billiges mit Mz Drop of Gabel, Deore, Iridium usw und ein auf dem Niveau des 05 Big Mountain 1) des Big Mountain (vielleicht mit ein bißl mehr FW) für jüngere Freerider rauszubringen.

Und dann eventuell noch ein teureres Hardcore Torque. 

Nun verlieren sie eben eine ganze Kundenschicht, und das find ich betriebswirt. nicht sinvoll.

@Teig: Du hast schon recht das dieses Forum den gesamten MTB-Markt nicht 1:1 wiederspiegelt, aber der Freeridemarkt ist trotzdem ordentlich, sonst würden die anderen Hersteller in diesem Bereich nicht so aufrüsten. 

Übrigens wurden die größten Innovationen der letzten Jahre im FR Bereich gemacht. So sind z.b. mittlerweile bei den großen Gabelherstellern nicht mehr die CC Gabeln sondern die FR Gabeln die Technologieträger.

Und warum meiner Meinung nach der FR Bereich in Zukunft immer mehr Marktanteile übernehmen wird, hab ich ja schon dargelegt. Es sind aber nicht nur die jungen Biker und jetzigen Enduristen. Bie uns fahren z.b. zwei 36 Jährige und zwei Famailienväter mit über 40 altersentsprechend teure Hightechfreerider. Der eine wollte sich eigentlich nur neben seinem Tourenfully ein Spaßbike zulegen (18 kg Teil), und jetzt benutzt er sein Tourenfully nur noch beim Familienurlaub.

Na ja, ich wollte jetzt nicht wieder MTB Welt in FR/DH gegen CC/Tour oder sonstwie spalten (so ein schwachsinn) oder den FR Bereich irgendwie überheben, ich find es halt nur schade, das Canyon für mich bei meinem nächsten Bike keine Option darstellt.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## ultraschwer (7. September 2005)

Falsch!!

Die Medienpräsenz der Freerider ist eine Sache - was über die Theke geht eine andere.

Ich habe Kontakt zu Bikeherstellern und zu mehreren Bikeshops.
Die sagen komischerweise alle dasselbe:

Sherman und Freeride sieht man in den Magazinen, aber Stückzahlmässig 
geht was ganz anderes. So blöd ist Canyon auch wieder nicht, dass die 
den 'Big Trend' verpennen.

Man darf nicht vergessen ,dass die Hersteller nicht cool sein,
sondern  Geld verdienen wollen.

Aber auf der Eurobike wurde selbst mir klar: der Trend sind preiswerte und coole Dirtbikes für die Youngsters. Unter 1000, stabile Teile dran, coole Optik. Da wird auch mein Sohn schwach.

Aber bisher: die paar Freerider die da im Park unterwegs sind, oder man versprengt im Wald trifft, die ernähren keinen Hersteller.

gruss
ultraschwer

P.S. ich fahr auch Sherman!


----------



## fone (8. September 2005)

N-Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Spezialiced ist halt die Messlatte, für alle Topmarken, nicht nur für Canyon. Ist doch als Kompliment zu sehen, ich denke Canyon will ganz oben mithalten. Ich hätte natürlch auch Bulls als Vergleich nehmen können.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Enrico



als kompliment sehe ich das natürlich auch, ich meine nur, dass man von canyon nicht die gleiche entwicklungspower wie von specialized erwarten kann.
ich gehe davon aus, dass bei specialized entwicklungsteams arbeiten, bei canyon macht wohl lutz das meiste alleine (?)

specialized hat ja 4 modelle im light bis hc-freeride bereich.
ok, warum es das bigmountain nicht mehr gibt ist auf den ersten blick nicht ganz verständlich.


----------



## Augus1328 (8. September 2005)

@N-Rico:
Sorry, ich hab das Gefühl, dass Du garnicht weisst was freeriden eigentlich bedeutet. Die perfekte Definition dafür gibt es doch garnicht.
Schau mal auf Seiten wie vertriders.at, usw.
Meistens sind Federwege von 150-170 absolut ausreichend. Selbst in Parks, usw. geht doch der Trend zu leichteren u. handlicheren Bikes. Ich fahr zwar keine Parks, aber ich kenn einige die mit 150-170 mm absolut zufrieden sind u. grössere Federwege garnicht benötigen.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, warte einfach mal ab bis Canyon seinen Katalog veröffentlicht bevor Du voreilig irgendwelches Zeug von Dir gibst. Da ändert sich vielleicht noch was in den Konfigurationen.

Was willst Du eigentlich mehr als ne Fox 36, Fox Dämpfer u. FR 6.1 LRS von DT Swiss? Optimaleres Equipment für`s tourentaugliche "freeriden" gibt`s eh nicht mehr.
Dass ist im übrigen auch das, was die Mehrzahl der Leute wollen.

Cheerio 
Oli


----------



## markuztirol (8. September 2005)

ohhh mannnnn

diese federweg geilheit bringt ja eh nicht so viel... der federweg muss zuerst mal richtig auf den boden gebracht werden... des weiteren gibt es sooo viele die ihr bike nicht richtig eingestellt haben und den federweg gar nicht ausnützen... viel wichtiger ist da schon die geometrie des bikes... und dann man das was man hat umsetzen kann!!!!

gut da ich zumindest etappen weiße im vertrider geläne unterwegs bin würd ich sehr sehr gern mien nerve es 7 05 gengen das neue tourque gegen aufpreis eintauschen hehe... die gabl ist nicht steif genug *g*  

man muss halt können und gelände mit dem einsatbereich des bikes abgleichen.. und es soll halt nicht so sien wei irgendwer im forum mal festgestellt hat.... je flacher die berge umso mehr federweg wird gefahren   *ggggggggggg*


----------



## N-Rico (8. September 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> @N-Rico:
> Sorry, ich hab das Gefühl, dass Du garnicht weisst was freeriden eigentlich bedeutet. Die perfekte Definition dafür gibt es doch garnicht.
> Schau mal auf Seiten wie vertriders.at, usw.
> Meistens sind Federwege von 150-170 absolut ausreichend. Selbst in Parks, usw. geht doch der Trend zu leichteren u. handlicheren Bikes. Ich fahr zwar keine Parks, aber ich kenn einige die mit 150-170 mm absolut zufrieden sind u. grössere Federwege garnicht benötigen.
> ...


Ich hab doch jetzt mehrfach erwähnt das ich das Torque nicht wegen des Federweges sondern wegen der Ausstattung als Enduro (und bis jetzt wurde das Torque auch immer als Enduro vorgestellt und gesehen wiel es nix anderes ist) sehe. Lest mal meine Beiträge richtig durch! Zum letzten mal: Was ich kritisiere ist, das das Big Mountain aus dem Program genommen wurde. Und davon gehe ich aus, den das wurde mir hier im Thread auf Nachfrage so gesagt. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein ist die ganze Diskussion sinnlos.

Um zu wissen das ich am liebsten auf 170-180mm FW unterwegs bin, brauch ich mich nicht durch irgendwelche Internetseiten beeinflussen lassen, das teste ich lieber selber beim Fahren aus.


> als kompliment sehe ich das natürlich auch, ich meine nur, dass man von canyon nicht die gleiche entwicklungspower wie von specialized erwarten kann.


 Um so höher muss die Leistung ein Enduro wie das Torque rauszubringen eingeschätzt werden.





> Die Medienpräsenz der Freerider ist eine Sache - was über die Theke geht eine andere. Ich habe Kontakt zu Bikeherstellern und zu mehreren Bikeshops.
> Die sagen komischerweise alle dasselbe:
> 
> Sherman und Freeride sieht man in den Magazinen, aber Stückzahlmässig
> ...


Seltsam nur das, wie schon mehrfach widerspruchslos erwähnt, alle anderen namhaften Hersteller massiv in diesem Bereich aufrüsten. Und was kaufen sich die Dirtbikes Kids wohl in als nächstes?

Zwei günstige Big Mountain Modelle *ZUSÄTZLICH* hätten null Entwicklungskosten gehabt aber ein paar versprengte Bikepark und Wald Freerider mit wenig Geld hätten sicherlich gekauft.  

Aber ich seh schon, dies ist nicht das richtige Forum um Canyon neben mehrfach geäußertem ausdrücklichem Lob für das Torque und Preis-Leistung auch mal zu kritisieren.  

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## fone (8. September 2005)

N-Rico schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Ich hab doch jetzt mehrfach erwähnt das ich das Torque nicht wegen des Federweges sondern wegen der Ausstattung als Enduro (und bis jetzt wurde das Torque auch immer als Enduro vorgestellt und gesehen wiel es nix anderes ist) sehe.
> 
> 2) Um so höher muss die Leistung ein Enduro wie das Torque rauszubringen eingeschätzt werden.
> 
> ...



zu 1)
neben dem reinen zahlenwert des federwegs ist auch die geometrie sehr entscheidend, wenn nicht maßgeblich. für mich ist es aber auch ein ("neues"->bis 170mm federweg) enduro - bis man mal probegesessen hat? die 36 sollte doch FR- (oder sagen wir bikepark) geeignet sein. der luftdämpfer-ka. aber sonst?

zu 2) ja finde ich auch.

zu 3) vielleicht wollten sie kein unverändertes BM rausbringen, vielleicht gab es auch (absatz-)schweirigkeiten mit dem bestehenden modell - streifender reifen - gabs das 2005 noch? 

zu 4)   ? im diesem forum wird doch fast nur kritisiert


----------



## xysiu33 (8. September 2005)

Hi an alle Enduristen & Freerider    

vielleicht meldet sich hierzu auch der Staabi mal, ob nächstes Jahr der Big Mountain im Programm ist oder nicht oder vielleicht doch oder was.

Staabi - bist du schon auf dem Torque in Utah unterwegs oder machst du bei dem Super-Wetter dein Revier um Koblenz unsicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N-Rico (8. September 2005)

Fehler gemacht beim zitieren


----------



## N-Rico (8. September 2005)

So wollte ichs haben:


			
				fone schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1)
> neben dem reinen zahlenwert des federwegs ist auch die geometrie sehr entscheidend, wenn nicht maßgeblich. für mich ist es aber auch ein ("neues"->bis 170mm federweg) enduro - bis man mal probegesessen hat? die 36 sollte doch FR- (oder sagen wir bikepark) geeignet sein. der luftdämpfer-ka. aber sonst?
> zu 4)   ? im diesem forum wird doch fast nur kritisiert



Die Geometrie ist das Wichtigste überhaupt, aber der FW spielt halt auch ne Rolle. Z.B. bei Drops oder ruppigen Passagen kann viel FW bei Fahrfehlern sogar vor Stürzen retten. Ich denke das Torque ist optisch und auch von der Geo her eher auf Enduro ausgelegt, auch wenn einige Komponenten zwischen FR und Enduro liegen.

Hab mich da wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte speziell das Canyon, wo halt schon eher Canyon Fans reinschauen.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## Staabi (8. September 2005)

Hallo,



> Staabi - bist du schon auf dem Torque in Utah unterwegs oder machst du bei dem Super-Wetter dein Revier um Koblenz unsicher



Öhhmm, nö. Ich sitze bei dem Superwetter in meinem Büro und texte am Sparbuch 2005... Und am Wochenende ziehen meine Frau und ich um, auch keine Zeit zum Radfahren.

Big Mountain fällt 2006 aus dem Canyon Programm. Wir sind der Meinung das die beiden Torque Modelle mit der 36 VAN diesen Bereich zwischen Freeride und LT-Enduro zwar nicht vollständig in Richtung Freeride, aber doch sehr weit abdecken. Schließlich hat die VAN immerhin 160mm und Fr 6.1 mit Big Betty kann auch so einiges ab. Wir beobachten aber den Freeride-Markt und finden diesen auch nicht uninteressant. Nur ist es tatsächlich so, das die großen Stückzahlen dort nicht gehen und dieser Bereich immer noch ein Nischenmarkt mit im Verhältnis sehr hohen Entwicklungskosten ist. Mal schauen, was die Zukunft noch so bringt 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MiLi (8. September 2005)

Aber mit VAN kann man nicht Enduro fahren, weil die FW nicht verstellbar ist   
Werden auf die neuer Canyons FOX 2006 oder FOX 2005 montiert sein? Wenn es beim Torque1 FW verstellbar wird, dann wurde ich Torque1 kauffen    wenn nicht, dann kaufe ich mich Ghost Northshore


----------



## N-Rico (8. September 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen, was die Zukunft noch so bringt


Na immerhin, Licht am Ende des Tunnels!  

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## Staabi (8. September 2005)

Hallo,



> Aber mit VAN kann man nicht Enduro fahren, weil die FW nicht verstellbar ist



Ehrlich und ohne Schmu: ich war überrascht, wie gut das Torque auch bei steilen Anstiegen bergauf zu fahren ist. Und steile Anstiege haben wir hier am Mittelrhein mit den Rhein- und Moselhängen genügend. Bin zwar mit der 36 TALAS gefahren, habe aber dabei den Federweg nie heruntergedreht. Und das ist etwas, das bisher jeder Testfahrer bestätigt hat. Das das Torque bergab und auf schwierigen Trails eine Menge Spaß macht hatte ich ja erwartet, aber ncith das es auch bergauf so gut zu fahren ist.

Zur Frage:

Sind natürlich 2006er Fox Gabeln

Torque 1: 36 VAN 160mm
Torque 2: 36 TALAS 152mm verstellbar
Torque 3: 36 VAN 160mm
Torque LTD: 36 TALAS 152mm verstellbar

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## fone (8. September 2005)

N-Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich da wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte speziell das Canyon, wo halt schon eher Canyon Fans reinschauen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Enrico



ich meinte auch speziell das canyon-forum 
guck dir die threads doch an.


----------



## xysiu33 (8. September 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Staabi,

mit deinen Aussagen drehst du schon kräftig an der Werbetrommel   

So erkennt man einen Vertriebs-Profi   

Hier will mich jemand über den Kauf des neuen Torque sehr überzeugen....

Übrigens: danke für die schnelle Reaktion - damit ist wohl klar, was bei Canyon 2006 geht und was nicht

Somit können wir schon mal ahnen, waran der Lutz für 2007 arbeitet   

Gruß


----------



## cos75 (9. September 2005)

Hat sich an den  Rahmen der Canyon Nerve ES Serie eigentlich irgendwas geändert ? Außer dass sie anders lackiert bzw. eloxiert sind ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (24. Oktober 2005)

N-Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Spezialiced ist halt die Messlatte, für alle Topmarken, nicht nur für Canyon. Ist doch als Kompliment zu sehen, ich denke Canyon will ganz oben mithalten. Ich hätte natürlch auch Bulls als Vergleich nehmen können.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Enrico



Vor 10-12 Jahren war das aber anders, da war Rocky viel besser...fand ich!   Zu Schade, am liebsten hätte ich mir damals ein geiles Merlin
oder Litespeed Ti Hardtail gekauft, oder auch Kona...nur schweineteuer...
und heutzutage gleich nochmal 50% Aufschlag mindestens, kommt es
mir vor...


----------



## Gefahradler (1. November 2005)

Hey Staabi!

Es ist an der Zeit, mehr über die neuen Bikes zu veraten (vorrangig es, es-x und Torque)!! Der November ist da!!!!!!!! In voller Vorfreude,
der Gefahradler


----------



## Madt (1. November 2005)

*wart Auf Neue Modelle Der Homepage*


----------



## Wuudi (2. November 2005)

So, der November ist da. 
Die Ausstattungen sind ja bereits fix, wie wäre es mit einem Preview hier im Forum mit der Ausstattungsliste der Bikes ? Von mir aus auch ohne Preis wenn der noch nicht fix ist, aber at least die Ausstattungslisten wären super


----------



## walvis (2. November 2005)

Agree - die Ausstattungsliste wuerde mir auch recht kommen da ich meine Kaufentscheidung lieber heute als morgen/Dezember faellen wuerde. Zumal ich erstmal aus Uk nack Koblenz schweben muss...


----------



## Oskar1974 (2. November 2005)

Stimme euch auch zu!!!!!!!!!
Besonders die Xc Serie würde mich interessieren!! Für ca  2000 Budget wird ja hoffe ich etwas ,, gescheites'' dabei sein oder??

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (2. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich muss Euch noch etwas um Geduld bitten. Die nächsten beiden Tage bin ich unterwegs und in den nächsten Wochen stark mit in die Katalogerstellung 2006 involviert. Ich werde aber sicherlich bald etwas Zeit finden um die ersten Speclisten online zu stellen. Möchte mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen aber das wird bis Mitte November u.U. machbar sein.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## BruteX23 (3. November 2005)

hoffentlich wird die farbauswahl nicht wieder so hässlich (jaa hässlich) wie 2005 bei einigen Modellen, Beispiel: Yellowstone, seit wann passt silber mit diesem dunklen gelb zusammen, tztztz    
und dann nicht nur alles silber und schwarz...
OK das yellowstone muss, damit dieser riesssssssen Brüllerwitz mit dem Wortspiel erhalten bleibt natürlich etwas gelbes haben, aber doch bitte nicht mit soviel silber  

Außerdem kann ich Staabi verstehen, wenn er nicht unbedingt in einem FOOORUM (reusper) die neuesten Facts präsentieren will, sondern lieber auf der offiziellen (und sehr übersichtlichen) HOMEPAGE!!! 
aber das blau am 2005er XC 4sieht irgendwie auch blöd aus, also ich nehme meine Farbanregungen teilweise zurück, ich weiß auch nicht was ich will, aber silber bleibt blöd.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. November 2005)

Das Gelb sieht blöd aus, das Blau sieht "blöd" aus...

...in welcher Farbe hättest du die Räder denn gerne? Lila?


----------



## schappi (3. November 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gelb sieht blöd aus, das Blau sieht "blöd" aus...
> 
> ...in welcher Farbe hättest du die Räder denn gerne? Lila?



Geil!!
das wil ich!! passt super zu meinem rosa Triko (natürlich Einteiler)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wuudi (3. November 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gelb sieht blöd aus, das Blau sieht "blöd" aus...
> 
> ...in welcher Farbe hättest du die Räder denn gerne? Lila?



Richtig !

Denn Schwarz und Silber sind auch blöd   

...das nächste mal vielleicht ERSTER denken und DANN schreiben


----------



## Giesbert (5. November 2005)

Wie sieht das denn mit den neuen Modellen aus, wann werden die Lieferbar sein?


----------



## Strider (6. November 2005)

Das XC 9 ist in der neuen Bike getestet -> Sehr gutes Ergebniss


----------



## fone (6. November 2005)

BruteX23 schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich wird die farbauswahl nicht wieder so hässlich (jaa hässlich) wie 2005 bei einigen Modellen, Beispiel: Yellowstone, seit wann passt silber mit diesem dunklen gelb zusammen, tztztz
> und dann nicht nur alles silber und schwarz...
> OK das yellowstone muss, damit dieser riesssssssen Brüllerwitz mit dem Wortspiel erhalten bleibt natürlich etwas gelbes haben, aber doch bitte nicht mit soviel silber
> 
> ...




seeehr geil, aaabsoluuuter knaller pooost (reusper)   

ich sollte doch wieder öfter ins canyon-forum gucken, sind immer wieder highlights zum lachen dabei.


----------



## Armageddon (6. November 2005)

Ich habe gestern auch schon den neuen Bericht über das XC9 gelesen.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Gewicht um 500g schwerer geworden ist. Das alte XC9 war auf der Canyon HP mit 11,1kg ohne Pedale angegeben. Das neue liegt leut Bike bei 11,6kg ohne Pedale. Und der Preis ist auch um 150 Euro gestiegen. 

Woran liegt das? Welche Teile in dem neuen Bike machen es so viel schwerer? Oder liegt das an den unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen?


----------



## Kette-links (6. November 2005)

Hi,
kann ich mir auch nicht so ganz erklären. Die Avid Juicy ist zwar ein gutes Stück schwerer als die Marta. Ich schätze mal ca. 250 gr. als Paar. Im Gegenzug ist aber dafür der RS MC 3.3 gegenüber dem Swinger leichter, der Noby Nic 2.1 gegenüber dem RR 2.25 und auch die Eloxalbeschichtung gegenüber dem Naßlack. Gleiches dürfte auch für die neue XO gelten.
Also, alles in Allem dürfte das XC 9 für 2006 geringfügig etwas schwerer sein wie 05.

Ich denke, bald werden wir es wissen     .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruteX23 (6. November 2005)

BruteX23 schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich wird die farbauswahl nicht wieder so hässlich (jaa hässlich) wie 2005 bei einigen Modellen, Beispiel: Yellowstone, seit wann passt silber mit diesem dunklen gelb zusammen, tztztz
> und dann nicht nur alles silber und schwarz...
> OK das yellowstone muss, damit dieser riesssssssen Brüllerwitz mit dem Wortspiel erhalten bleibt natürlich etwas gelbes haben, aber doch bitte nicht mit soviel silber
> 
> ...


verdammt was hatte ich denn da zuvor getrunken, bevor ich das geschrieben hab    was ich (glaube ich) damit sagen wollte ist, dass SILBER  nicht zu meinen Lieblingsfarben gehört, und deshalb silber in Kombination mit jeglicher anderen Farbe zu Verstimmungen meiner optischen Wahrnehmung führt 

(ok ich habs versaut)


----------



## Staabi (6. November 2005)

Hallo,

das Mehrgewicht zum vergangenen Jahr erklärt sich aus der Juicy in der 185er Version am Vorderrad, den Nobby Nics in 2,25" und dem MC 3.3 gegenüber dem Fox aus dem Jahr 2005. Swinger hatten wir 2005 nicht im XC 9.

Bin übrigens heute eine Tour mit einem 2006er XC9 gefahren. Macht Spaß 

Grüße,

Michael
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## schappi (6. November 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Bin übrigens heute eine Tour mit einem 2006er XC9 gefahren. Macht Spaß
> ...



Bin heute eine Tour mit dem 2005er ES6 gefahren macht immer noch seeehr viel Spaß

Staabi,
Glückwünsche zu dem Testgewinn des XC9 in der Bike!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Kette-links (6. November 2005)

> Zitat von mir
> Ich denke, bald werden wir es wissen  .


Tja, was hab ich gesagt.

Nun, jetzt wissen wier es. Stabbi, vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Bin mit meinem XC5 so hin und weg, das ich doch glatt dem XC9 05 nen Swinger andrehen wollte. Sorry    , aber Stabbi sei Dank   



> Zitat von Stabbi
> Bin übrigens heute eine Tour mit einem 2006er XC9 gefahren. Macht Spaß





> Zitat von Schappi
> Bin heute eine Tour mit dem 2005er ES6 gefahren macht immer noch seeehr viel Spaß



Bin übrigens auch heut ne Tour mit meinem XC5 05 gefahren. Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Einfach nur       .


----------



## fone (7. November 2005)

BruteX23 schrieb:
			
		

> (ok ich habs versaut)



egal! war auf jeden fall lustig, wenn auch verwirrend


----------



## Armageddon (7. November 2005)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal blöd fragen. 
Was ist ein Swinger??

Und welche Vorteile bietet der Rock Shox Dämpfer gegenüber dem Fox Dämpfer?

Hat der mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten oder warum wurde nun dieser eingesetzt?


----------



## Kette-links (7. November 2005)

> Zitat von Armageddon
> Jetzt muss ich doch mal blöd fragen. Was ist ein Swinger



Mit Swinger meinte ich den Manitou    Swinger Air SPV 3-Way Dämpfer     . 
Ich hoffe, ich konnnte deine Frage damit klären. 

Warum Canyon jetzt den RS MC 3.3 anstatt des Fox verbaut, wird vielleicht Lutz oder Stabbi sagen können.


----------



## rumblefish (8. November 2005)

Armageddon schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich doch mal blöd fragen.
> Was ist ein Swinger??



Nicht mit Swingerclub verwechseln


----------



## Gefahradler (14. November 2005)

Hallo STAABI!

kannst du schon was zur ausstattung, farbe und Gewicht der neuen enduro und Torque- Bikes sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (14. November 2005)

Es ist mitte November !   

...und wenn ich meiner Freundin nicht bald die Ausstattung der beiden WXC Fullys mitteilen kann dann werde ich bald erwürgt. Sie stresst mich jeden Tag und ich hab's ihr sooo sicher auf mitte November versprochen   

Bitte, bitte lieber Staabi - es gibt ja nur 2 WXC Fullies - hast du ganz gleich gemacht  Einfach nur Gabel und Dämfper posten. Danke!


----------



## Staabi (14. November 2005)

Hallo,

um den 25.11. herum werde ich Euch die finalen Specs präsentieren können. zur Zeit arbeite ich noch mit Hochdruck an den neuen Katalogen und bin noch dazu viel unterwegs. Sorry also auch dafür, das ich mich im Moment hier eher rar mache.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## stlei (14. November 2005)

dann ist ja schon praktisch anfang dezember  
und dann ist doch ohnehin schon die neue homepage online, oder gibt es hier auch nochmal verzögerungen?
das lässt nichts gutes für die availability in 2006 schliessen.


----------



## BruteX23 (14. November 2005)

hm, ich glaube mit nem neuen bike zu weihnachten wirds ziemlich knapp, oder???  
Naja, die wenigsten kaufen sich wohl das bike direkt , damit sie es am 24. haben, aber wenn noch fremdes kapital    drinstecken soll, dann macht es sich schon ganz gut unterm nadelbaum


----------



## twofour (17. November 2005)

Im Shop in Koblenz stehen von den MTBs schon mal die Prototypen. Leider nur zum angucken. Preise, Endspezifikation der Komponenten und Farbe sind leider noch nicht final. Denke aber, dass das P/L-Verhältnis besser wird, da "bessere" Komponenten für den vrstl. gleichen Preis drankommen. An der Hotline konnten die mir schon übrigens die vrstl. Specs aufzählen. Allerdings unter Vorbehalt. Man kommt jetzt auch ganz gut durch-kein Dauerklingeln mehr


----------



## Rerun (19. November 2005)

Ich habe gestern mal per Mail nach den Spezifikationen für die 2006er Räder gefragt. Daraufhin habe ich heute eine Excel Tabelle erhalten. 


Hier noch das Canyon Mail:

_Hallo Hr. Hartmann,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Im Anhang finden Sie die vorläufige Spezifikation. Es können sich noch Kleinigkeiten ändern. Preise und Farben werden in ca. 14 Tagen feststehen.

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz_

Edit Staabi: Sorry, editiert. Ende nächster Woche werde ich die Specs veröffentlichen, dann gibt es genaue Informationen. Die internen Schulungen sind noch nicht abgeschlossen, deshalb möchte ich die Specs noch nicht in größerem Rahmen bekannt geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (19. November 2005)

Hallo Rerun,

kannst du vielleicht die Specs für das XC8 posten?

Wäre echt voll nett. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Rerun (19. November 2005)

**UPS**
hab grad gelesen das staabi das noch nicht freigegeben hat... 

da will ich mich mal drann halten


----------



## olafcm (20. November 2005)

es gibt nun aucch schon die spezifikationen vom lightweight team rad

http://www.carbonsports-forum.de/showthread.php?t=227&highlight=canyon


----------



## Dosenbier (21. November 2005)

Uff, 6.000,00 Euro. Ich brauch einen Sponsor.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (21. November 2005)

....und ich frag mich,w as sie da noch hinhängen um auf die 6,8kg zu kommen...


----------



## Wuudi (21. November 2005)

Oje, das wird eine lange Woche   

@Staabi:

Gibt's dafür am Freitag die endgültigen Specs UND Farben UND Preise ?
...und vielleicht noch das Lieferdatum ?

Die ES und XC und RC werden nächstes Jahr ja unmodifiziert weitergebaut, dann habt ihr diese ja bereits frühzeitig ordern können und dürften dann 2006 gleich ankommen, oder ?


----------



## schappi (21. November 2005)

was ist blos hier im Forum los?
Nichts?
Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit sind die Leute auf und ab gesprungen und konnten es kaum erwarten die Specs zu bekommen. Die handschrichtliche Warteliste der Bestellungen der neuen Modelle wurde immer länger. das ES6 muss so kurz vor Weihnachten ausverkauft gewesen sein.
Und jetzt?
Gähn!!

 Leute bestellt blos früh genug. Ich habe mein ES6 letztes Jahr anfang Dezember bestellt und erhalten habe ich es den Samstsag vor Pfingsten!

Aber dieses Mal wird ja alles besser!
Gell Staabi?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## markuztirol (22. November 2005)

sind halt nicht mehr so ehrgeizig wie wir , die es nciht erwarten konnten *gg* und anhand von fotos sochn die ärgsten spekulationen gemacht haben *ggg*   


ein es7 ler


----------



## Wuudi (22. November 2005)

BAh ... was heisst da nicht ergeizig.

Ich dreh bald durch ......... nein ok glücklicherweise hab ich auch ein paar vorab-infos via email erhalten, aber es fehlt noch preis, farbe, etc.

und wenn staabi sagt er schreibts erst ende der woche... ja was sollen wir da tun ausser WARTEN???


----------



## bertrueger (22. November 2005)

Bin auch schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. mich interresieren von allem die farben und die ausstattungen der XC bzw. ES modelle. War zwar vorletzten freitag in Koblenz und habe mir die prototypen angeschaut, habe aber keine auskunft über preise, ausstattungen und farben bekommen... die prototypen sehen aber vielversprechend aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (22. November 2005)

Werden die Rahmen heuer eigentlich gleich (schlecht) lackiert?
Oder gibts Eloxierungen und Pulverbeschichtung ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. November 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn staabi sagt er schreibts erst ende der woche... ja was sollen wir da tun ausser WARTEN???



Stimmt.

Hier hysterisch herumposten und "Staabi sag's uns endlich"-Herumnerven bringt überhaupt nix...


----------



## Melocross (22. November 2005)

..das finde ich auch. Ist ja schon fast schlimmer als letztes Jahr


----------



## Wuudi (23. November 2005)

Fast schlimmer ? 

Wart nur bis die endgültigen Specs bekannt sind, dann wird's wieder rund gehen


----------



## Wuudi (25. November 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> um den 25.11. herum werde ich Euch die finalen Specs präsentieren können.
> 
> ...



Das wär dann wohl heute, nicht


----------



## guga (25. November 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär dann wohl heute, nicht



der VMT der specs wurde um 2 wochen verschoben        

naja, mal schauen, vielleicht gibts ja heute ne neue webseite?!


----------



## Wuudi (25. November 2005)

Nö, es hiess doch immer die Webseite kommt in der ersten Dezemberhälfte...

..aber wir wollen hier doch das Preview mit Farben und Preise


----------



## Dosenbier (25. November 2005)

Als treuer Canyonkunde bin ich das Warten gewohnt. 
Nur die Harten können warten.


----------



## Niederbayer (25. November 2005)

Hotline ist wegen einer Mitarbeiterschulung bis ca. 10:30 nicht besetzt.
Was sagt uns das?
Ab 10:30 gibts die neuen Specs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (25. November 2005)

Das wär dann jetzt


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (25. November 2005)

...geht auch schon los  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195340


----------



## MIBO (25. November 2005)

Prima    ....fehlen nur noch die Farben


----------



## Wuudi (25. November 2005)

..und die ESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !


----------



## JoeIam (25. November 2005)

...und die Hardtails!


----------



## Wakko (25. November 2005)

Black Anodized


Weiss einer, was fuer ein schwarz das ist? normal glaenzend??? irgendwie gibt es dieses jahr viele bikes in der "farbe". einzig auffallend bisher: das metallic rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (25. November 2005)

Hallo,

das ist ein anodisiertes mattschwarz. Also kein Lack, sondern eine schlagfeste und leichte Eloxierung.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wuudi (25. November 2005)

@ Staabi

Die WXC nicht vergessen  

Meine Frau bombardiert mich gerade


----------



## Wakko (25. November 2005)

schlagfest klingt gut


----------



## Wuudi (25. November 2005)

So, wer hat noch nicht bestellt ?   

...hoff doch, dass ihr alle schon bestellt habt, denn das ES6 ist seit 2 Minuten ausverkauft   


... ach nee war doch nur'n Scherz


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (25. November 2005)

ja, ja...immer nur im Forum rumtreiben und mal nie auf die Homepage schauen   

http://www.canyon.com/service/downloads_spezifikationen2006.html


----------

